# 100 pounds of beaver....almost..



## coyotejon

Got this little 30 pounder a couple days ago.







Then caught this 60 pounder yesterday! Had to use the bathroom scale for this one!







The two together


----------



## Scotty D.

Very nice, coyotejon!!!


----------



## bones44

Nice job on those Jon ! That one is a beast !!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Nice Beaver Buddy--OH those were the Days spring Beaver Trapping--Great Catch------My Biggest was 68 lbs many years ago-----Congrats on your catch and Hard Work----------sb*


----------



## oneshotcowboy

hell of a job man


----------



## Mick105

Great job Coyotejon! I hope you weren't far from the truck with that 60 pounder....


----------



## 220swift

WAY TO GO!!!!!! Those look to be really good hides.


----------



## MountainCoyotes

Congrads on the beavers


----------



## coyotejon

Thanks for the replies guys! Going to check the traps again tomorrow but we got some rain tonight so I hope all my traps aren't all a foot under water







Hate checking traps that aren't functioning! With any luck I'll have another beaver waiting for me!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

_*Good luck Buddy Here's a pic of my two largest---sb-----p.s. thats my old CJ-3A willys---with the 3 beaver on it{1969}-----







sb*_


----------



## frozenbutt




----------



## frozenbutt

The beaver on the top photo bottomed out a 80 pound scale. The second picture is it next to a 30 and 40 pound beaver. Got these last year running a line with my dad.


----------



## bones44

Wow ! Great pics guys. Wish we had more here. They're slowly coming back but not enough to be able to get out there for trapping.


----------



## fr3db3ar

those things are HUUUUUUGE. CJ that thing makes you look 4' tall.

Skip, are you sure that isnt' a hairy manitee??


----------



## coyotejon

Wow that's a biggun frozenbutt! How big is that one Swamp?? Looks huge! Is that you're 68 pounder? Gotta love the big beaver!


----------



## C2C

What a screamer of a beaver , 68 lbs. , 80 lbs. makes the trees all a little happier with you 2 guys around .Here's a photo of an usual one I took this spring .. Never seen one with a stripe .Never weighed him but I'm guessing around 60 .


----------



## CledusP

Wow. I thought my 24 lb beaver was big.


----------



## coyotejon

I have never seen one with a stripe. Good stuff. C2C-Did you sell the striped beaver or hang it one the wall?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

Nice Beaver---C2C--------------just sold the last of my furs*---high coyote was 75.00 and 70 for my one pine marten----raccoon were down from last sale---21 high for me low 6.50 for early caught-only had a few----local buyer bought my last beaver a LM-58"----20 bucks and the spring rats [2] 6.00 each-----3 more coyotes at auction to be reoffered--------sb*


----------



## Mattuk

Well done buddy!


----------

